# L A S Classic



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Same time, same class


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Open, 4PM, Friday


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

4:00 sat masters


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Glenn good luck at Lancaster.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Same time, same class


Good luck


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Good luck


Thanks my friend.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

9:00 Saturday, In a Class of my own.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shoot times and lane assignments are up.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/archery-classic


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

PLEASE people, do not bother me for autographs until after I've finished shooting! ..........to move things along please have at least (no change provided) a 5$ bill or 5 singletons in your hand as you approach. I'm not a bank, Thank You


----------



## christop (Dec 5, 2004)

9 Saturday also main range 9t


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> PLEASE people, do not bother me for autographs until after I've finished shooting! ..........to move things along please have at least (no change provided) a 5$ bill or 5 singletons in your hand as you approach. I'm not a bank, Thank You


You must have walked under a really low branch and bumped your head!!! 

I will beon the 12:30 line Friday. I hope my back holds out. Shot two days in a row this week and did not like the results . Crossing my fingers my Airtran 1st class seat provided by Copper John helps ease theb back pain 

See you all there. My autographs are free & come with afree shot of PI if you want them! I am a man of the people unlike others on this thread......


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

DarrinM said:


> You must have walked under a really low branch and bumped your head!!!
> 
> I will beon the 12:30 line Friday. I hope my back holds out. Shot two days in a row this week and did not like the results . Crossing my fingers my Airtran 1st class seat provided by *Copper John* helps ease theb back pain
> 
> See you all there. My autographs are free & come with afree shot of PI if you want them! I am a man of the people unlike others on this thread......


I sure hope you aren't waiting for them to send you tickets!! You might be better off standing outside and waiting for Super Man to swoop down and pick you up!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I sure hope you aren't waiting for them to send you tickets!! You might be better off standing outside and waiting for Super Man to swoop down and pick you up!


The tix were Fed ex'd last week. Driver picks me up at 9:00. You just need to provide more value to your sponsors if you are not getting that kind of treatment. Heck I even have Copper yacht priveleges when its docked here in SW Florida!

If you would like to move on up hire me as your agent. Promise you wont be trying to fleece your fan.... Yes I said fan . Unless you have multiple mirrors 

See ya Friday! I will have a silver sharpie with me so if want a winners sig on your bow I'll be your huckleberry!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

DarrinM said:


> The tix were Fed ex'd last week. Driver picks me up at 9:00. You just need to provide more value to your sponsors if you are not getting that kind of treatment. Heck I even have Copper yacht priveleges when its docked here in SW Florida!
> 
> If you would like to move on up hire me as your agent. Promise you wont be trying to fleece your fan.... Yes I said fan . Unless you have multiple mirrors
> 
> See ya Friday! I will have a silver sharpie with me so if want a winners sig on your bow I'll be your huckleberry!


Sorry, I don't bend over for anyone.......especially a damn Minx. :becky:


----------

